# Water bowls



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola digs in her water bowl. All the time! It creates a huge mess. She enjoys it and loves water, so I don't mind too much. But does anyone use a mat under the bowls that would be good for excessive water? The one I'm using doesn't do much.

I always makes sure she has water to drink, but I never leave a full bowl. Usually about 1/4 filled


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No water bowl for Hans when he was little.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Get a Waterhog mat! I had the same problem with my puppy. Luckily she grew out of it or realized she can't do that inside. She still will do it outside or at the dog park though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Wylie did this when he was small. He would stand in it and DIG! sending water everywhere. Since it was summer, we got him a hard sided kiddie pool -- oh! the fun he had -- and we had fun watching. Fortunately, at about 5 months, he outgrew digging in the water bowl. Kinda sad, really. They grow up so fast!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh, thanks! I'll check them out!




kirsten said:


> Get a Waterhog mat! I had the same problem with my puppy. Luckily she grew out of it or realized she can't do that inside. She still will do it outside or at the dog park though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I am going to get her a pool in the summer. We have a creek that my other dog loves, so I'm sure Lola will love it too. 




brightspot said:


> Wylie did this when he was small. He would stand in it and DIG! sending water everywhere. Since it was summer, we got him a hard sided kiddie pool -- oh! the fun he had -- and we had fun watching. Fortunately, at about 5 months, he outgrew digging in the water bowl. Kinda sad, really. They grow up so fast!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

what did you give him water in?



Sunflowers said:


> No water bowl for Hans when he was little.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i leave towels on the floor near the water and food bowls.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Forget towels- get a nice indoor doormat, doesn't get all messed around like a towel and looks a helluva lot better than a towel


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Chum bowl, Buddy Bowl, Neater Feeder will work when they are older & just somewhat sloppy. The youngster, at 4, still digs in a kiddy pool but no longer her water dish...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i leave the towels on the floor to catch any after drinking drips.
the dog drips i place my foot on the towel/towels and wipe up
any drip. when my dog was going through the tip-the-bowl stage
iuse to take the bowl away. i let him drink then i take the bowl
away. i also have a mat down but when they tip the bowl or walk 
away after a drink and drip the mat is useless.



Mts678 said:


> Forget towels- get a nice indoor doormat, doesn't get all messed around like a towel and looks a helluva lot better than a towel
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Well for me the mat works best 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies! 

I'll check out everything that was mentioned. 

As for the towels, I hate laundry and I don't want to add more in! I'm using a rug currently, but it looks awful


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

stmcfred said:


> what did you give him water in?


I gave him little ice cubes several times a day. He is raw fed, so he doesn't drink much water anyway.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I so agree with ice cubes. I give my little boy them after he dumped his water bowl right in front of me and proceeded to walk around proudly with the bowl in his mouth.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I give her ice cubes as well! She loves them, but mostly just plays with it.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Haven't had this problem with puppy but my big male makes a huge mess when drinking in general. Since our kitchen is Hardwood, we got a dog bowl and mat set from Ballard Designs. Looks nice and is functional. Mat is really a giant tray kinda like a boot tray one would out boots in to catch snow melt. Has worked beautifully. Has High sides so even if puppy decides to dump, water won't go anywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Gotta follow em around at that age when they have access to water and stop the behavior before they learn how fun it is, or at least make it less fun through social pressure or whatever you choose to use to correct it. If you see the behavior and laugh, and lets be honest it is hard not to the first few times, you help reinforce it, and it is fun enough on it's own without encouragement for most pups to continue.


----------

